#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Attitude is Everything - Change your attitude, change your life!

## saloni

I have attached a beautiful presentation on ATTITUDE. Its a must see. Do check it out!





  Similar Threads: Attitude is everything Attitude is everything Attitude is Everything - An Inspiring Tale...

----------


## khelagor

Thanks for share!:d_happy_tired:

----------


## sciengprof

If anyone wants to know the exact meaning of attitude, then I would prefer you to read Shiv Khera's "You Can Win" book.It is excellent.

----------


## vrishtisingh

Nice share ....thanks very much saloni....

----------


## JEEROCKZ

dats great post...

----------

